# spyware



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

this morning I've gotten multiple spyware warnings-and TAM is the only site I've been on.
I have to remove the spyware and restart my computer everytime.
Is TAM contaminated?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> this morning I've gotten multiple spyware warnings-and TAM is the only site I've been on.
> 
> I have to remove the spyware and restart my computer everytime.
> 
> Is TAM contaminated?




Are you using Adblock?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Are you using Adblock?


Honestly, I have no idea about that.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea about that.




I assume you are using a computer and doing TAM through a web browser such as safari, chrome or internet explorer. 

Do you see any ads on the TAM pages?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> I assume you are using a computer and doing TAM through a web browser such as safari, chrome or internet explorer.
> 
> Do you see any ads on the TAM pages?


Yes.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pluto2 said:


> Yes.




Which browser are you using?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Firefox


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Google "adblock for firefox" and install the Adblock add-in to Firefox. That should solve your problem.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Adblock on TAM is a must have. It gets rid of obtrusive, resource sucking adverts. Your computer will run a lot more smoothly.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you install Adblock?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Adblock?

Here on TAM we need:

Sad Block.....Eeyore posters
Mad Block ....Mad at everyone poster
Bad Block.....About 3 in ten posts
Cad Block......Posts by Princes or Princesses. Narcissists
Fad Block......Just everyone posts on TAM....I will too.
Had Block.....I have been had...over and over....even though I was warned
Lad Block......Teen Troll blocker
Nad Block......Nasty Alpha Dangerous Blocker....especially those with oversize testicles
Pad Block......Peri Anal Duds, living in their Mother's basement
Rad Block......Tired Marin County babes
Tad Block......Half a$$ed posters
Wad Block.....Censored


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

Has the advice mentioned above helped you out?
If not, can you take a screen capture of the spyware message that pops up?

Richard.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It could a false report generated by a less-than-helpful anti virus programme?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Opera web browser has built-in ad blocking removing the need for helper apps... been using it for the last year and it is quite decent using Google's chromium engine.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yungster said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Has the advice mentioned above helped you out?
> If not, can you take a screen capture of the spyware message that pops up?
> ...


Mr. Yungster, Sir.

Your questioning post to the OP sent a shiver up my spine. Can you guess why?

Not difficult. Look at [your] post


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Mr. Yungster, Sir.
> 
> Your questioning post to the OP sent a shiver up my spine. Can you guess why?
> 
> Not difficult. Look at [your] post


I assume you're referring to the fact that my colleague's post came after yours (despite being in reference to the other blockers not your rainbow of comic ones)

Correct?

That said, have the actual blocks produced an results for those getting the false report?

Kyle


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I have not received any more spurious PM's. I closed my PM inbox. 

The source of those could very well be the open internet search portal. Many people read and hover in/around TAM. Google your TAM Avatar name on Google. Hey, we are famous!

It seems, that some of these phantoms [Trolls?] are Rainbow-phillic. Whoopie...

You did not catch my non-continental drift.....see, what is before your eyes.

Thanks, it is a non-issue, a synchronistic one, at best.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the update that the issue is resolved now. 

DM


----------

